# Open Recall: #B270120 CV-Joint / Transfer Case



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Just got this in an email from the local dealer.

HOMERECALLSRecall 20V-185: CV-Joint / Transfer Case – 2013-2016 BMW 3-Series
RECALLSRecall 20V-185: CV-Joint / Transfer Case – 2013-2016 BMW 3-Series oemdtc April 7, 2020 No Comments


March 26, 2020 NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 20V185000

Constant-Velocity Joint May Become Damaged

A loss of power to the rear wheels can affect vehicle control, increasing the risk of a crash. Additionally, when the vehicle is parked after a loss of power to the rear wheels and the parking brake is not engaged, unintended rollaway can occur, increasing the risk of a crash or injury.

NHTSA Campaign Number: 20V185

Manufacturer BMW of North America, LLC

Components POWER TRAIN

Potential Number of Units Affected 8,536

Summary
BMW of North America, LLC (BMW) is recalling certain 2013-2016 328d xDrive sedans and 2013-2015 328d xDrive station wagon vehicles. The constant-velocity joint which transfers power between the transfer case and the rear drive shaft, may become damaged, possibly resulting in loss of power to the rear wheels.

Remedy
BMW will notify owners, and dealers will replace the constant-velocity joint and inspect the transfer case, replacing it if necessary, free of charge. The recall is expected to begin May 18, 2020. Owners may contact BMW customer service at 1-800-525-7417.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

*Open Recall#B270120*

Here's more.............

Chronology :
In September 2017, BMW received one US field case related to a transfer case malfunction. At that time, the
issue was thought to most likely be related to oil contamination which could lead to vehicle "jerking" and/or
torque reduction while cornering.
In 2018 and 2019, additional field cases were reported and there was an increasing number of warranty
claims. Several cases mentioned a loss of transmission power and, in some cases, eventually rendering the
vehicle inoperative. Dealer technicians also mentioned the potential for vehicles to roll even if the
transmission gear is set to the "Park" position.
As a result, additional efforts were initiated to understand the nature of these complaints. This included field
analyses, statistical forecasting, and in-depth reviews of each customer complaint and dealer technician
comment. Additional engineering analyses were performed.
In early 2020, simulations were performed to analyze the engine vibration excitation and the potential
geometric influence (angle) of the rear powertrain.
Vehicle manufacturing information and supplier production records were reviewed to determine the number,
and production dates, of potentially affected vehicles.
On March 18, 2020, BMW decided to conduct a voluntary recall.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder why the 2017+ were not included. Did they get the new transfer case?


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

capt_slow said:


> I wonder why the 2017+ were not included. Did they get the new transfer case?


LCI vehicles have a mostly rubber giubo vs the mostly aluminum one the pre-LCI cars had. This reduces the vibration getting transferred to the output flange and thus reduces the teeth chattering. Aside from the output flange diameter difference (for the different giubo), the transfer cases are the same pre-LCI and LCI. Here's a thread on the failure mode.


----------



## Chill_X5 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dons328d said:


> Here's more.............
> 
> Chronology :
> In September 2017, BMW received one US field case related to a transfer case malfunction. At that time, the
> ...


Wow I***8217;ve spent so much money trying to diagnose this problem. ***8220; car looses power when accelerating in a turn***8221; Felt as if something slipping. Even reaches out to bimmerfest community multiple times through out years.


----------

